# Gaining weight



## angela (Mar 21, 2006)

So, I guess I'm a minority here. I'm looking to gain weight.. the healthy way that is. All my life, I've been slender- no not anorexic. In high school I was very athletic, I loved running and was on the volleyball team for 3 yrs. I'm not as active as I was then (that was 3 years ago). Now, I only take Hatha Yoga classes 2x a week (2 hr class). Part of it is also genetics, my mom and dad are both naturally lean.  In addition, I have a fast metabolism. Over the years I've gotten comments like "Geez! You're so lucky, you eat so much but you don't gain weight!" 

Most of you would think that I'm crazy for wanting to gain weight. But for me, it's both a blessing and curse. Like most women, I'm not happy with my body. When I really focus on my body, I feel that I would look better with a little more weight on me. Trust me I LOVE food. I eat more than my 180 pound boyfriend! haha

I'm 5'4 and 6 months ago I weighed 100 lbs. Now, I weigh 113 and its been this way since December. No matter how much I eat, I'm staying at 113. Ideally, I want to be 120 lbs. 

Any advice is greatly appriciated!

(Remember, the healthy way! Not the "stuff your face with MacDonalds" diet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 21, 2006)

Perhaps more protein? Lean red meat steaks etc.

I'm not sure if you eat dairy or cheese, but cheese would help a bit. I tend to notice that I get a bit 'bigger' if I'm eating too much cheese too often!

Oh, and soy milk. It's excellent for energy as it's low GI and it seems to make me a bit bigger. But in a healthy way. Especially with cereal. If you have a large serving of a cereal with soy milk that both have low GI, I notice it lasts me till 3pm in the day and am more likely to put on more muscle.


----------



## inbigtrouble (Mar 21, 2006)

I was never in my life able to gain weight on purpose.  That is, until I turned 30.  Seriously, though, it is harder than it sounds to gain weight.  My nickname as a kid was "bottomless pit" because I ate so much.  I finally had to accept the fact that my body is my body and I am healthy the way I am.  I may think that my figure looks "boyish", but screw it, lots of people want to be my size.  The important thing is that you realize that you can't markedly change the way your body looks against its natural tendency.  Do I wish I had hourglass curves?  Sure, but stuffing myself won't make that happen.

Once you get a bit older, the "padding" will come on, whether you welcome it, or not.  Just keep working out so that you maintain good health and good muscle tone.  113 pounds for 5 foot 4 inches certainly doesn't sound emaciated.

Sorry, this wasn't very helpful, but I speak from experience.


----------



## pucci (Mar 22, 2006)

Try drinking sustagen in between meals with full cream milk. Not sure if you have it where you come from, but here is the Aus website
http://www.sustagen.com.au/

ETA;
Is Sustagen available in England/ United States?
Yes. It is sold under the name BOOST.


----------



## angela (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inbigtrouble* 
_I was never in my life able to gain weight on purpose.  That is, until I turned 30.  Seriously, though, it is harder than it sounds to gain weight.  My nickname as a kid was "bottomless pit" because I ate so much.  I finally had to accept the fact that my body is my body and I am healthy the way I am.  I may think that my figure looks "boyish", but screw it, lots of people want to be my size.  The important thing is that you realize that you can't markedly change the way your body looks against its natural tendency.  Do I wish I had hourglass curves?  Sure, but stuffing myself won't make that happen.

Once you get a bit older, the "padding" will come on, whether you welcome it, or not.  Just keep working out so that you maintain good health and good muscle tone.  113 pounds for 5 foot 4 inches certainly doesn't sound emaciated.

Sorry, this wasn't very helpful, but I speak from experience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for sharing! I completely agree. Gaining weight is easy for some people but for us, its hard. Genetics, metabolism whatever you want to blame it on. I was able to gain 13 lbs and I don't think 7 more will hurt. And if I don't ever get to 120, then I won't be depressed either. I'll learn to accept it.  I know I'm not stick thin, but I wouldn't mind filling myself out a little more either.


----------



## angela (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pucci* 
_Try drinking sustagen in between meals with full cream milk. Not sure if you have it where you come from, but here is the Aus website
http://www.sustagen.com.au/

ETA;
Is Sustagen available in England/ United States?
Yes. It is sold under the name BOOST._

 
Thanks! I've seen BOOST at grocery stores. I'll definitly look into it. I used to drink Ensure but that stuff was nasty. I had to force myself to swallow


----------



## angela (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Perhaps more protein? Lean red meat steaks etc.

I'm not sure if you eat dairy or cheese, but cheese would help a bit. I tend to notice that I get a bit 'bigger' if I'm eating too much cheese too often!

Oh, and soy milk. It's excellent for energy as it's low GI and it seems to make me a bit bigger. But in a healthy way. Especially with cereal. If you have a large serving of a cereal with soy milk that both have low GI, I notice it lasts me till 3pm in the day and am more likely to put on more muscle._

 
Ooo soy milk,  I've never had it! I mentioned this to my mom and she was so enthusiastic about trying it. She watches all these health shows and she has heard of the benefits of drinking soy milk. And cheese is a definite must. Thanks so much


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 22, 2006)

Hee hee, inbigtrouble is right about the padding coming with age!

My hips were still widening at the age of 20, crazy or what?! And round the same time, a few friends would comment (meaning it in a nice way) that my bum and boobs had got more curvy! Probably had a bit to do with growing self-confidence too, I was very into slouching to cover evidence of 'development'!

Angela - you must try chocolate soy milk - it's so good and so healthy, it should be made illegal! Plus no pain for the lactose intolerant (my poor Asiatic stomach!). I hope whatever you try helps a little, and enjoy having what sounds like a healthy body. I think we all tend to want what we don't have. Curves are pretty sweet, but boyish can be too. It'd be nice if we could just all learn to be content with the shapes we're given. Can only keep trying


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 22, 2006)

On the lines of soy milk... there is a really good chai soy milk made my Silk---- delicious!

You might want to try the lean red meats, cheese, and whole weat pastas/breads... like many users have mentioned here!  Good luck with your weight gain!


----------



## inbigtrouble (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Angela - you must try chocolate soy milk - it's so good and so healthy, it should be made illegal! Plus no pain for the lactose intolerant (my poor Asiatic stomach!). I hope whatever you try helps a little, and enjoy having what sounds like a healthy body._

 
I am so glad that you brought up soy milk.  Keep in mind that even though you are thin, you can still have health problems if you eat foods that are too rich (like the whole milk cream someone suggested).  I just found out a couple of months ago that my cholesterol is too high, even though I am skinny.  Part of it is hereditary, but I also attribute it for my love of fatty foods and telling myself that I don't have to worry about eating them because I won't gain the weight.  Yeah, we can "get away" with eating those foods, weight-wise, but they are still clogging our arteries!


----------



## angela (Mar 22, 2006)

oh yes^^ soo true. My mom was at 95 lbs and her cholesterol was through the roof! She exercised and improved her eating habits and eventually her cholesterol went back to normal. But she did loose a little bit of weight. Moderating food and exercise is so hard.. In the past I've refrained from exercising in fear of losing weight, but I realized it is so unhealthy to be sedentary even if I am already thin! Anyway, thanks to everyone for sharing advice and experiences. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## GimpyPoop (Mar 28, 2006)

Yo,
I think the easiest solution to this problem is you and I meet up somewhere and we trade metabolisms?  How about it?!
I can't really offer any suggestions that haven't been mentioned but I do wish you luck!
LN


----------



## vividified (Apr 2, 2006)

oh im the same problem, everyone told me i will fill out and yet im 20 and still a stick ><


----------

